# Djeca i roditelji > Jednoroditeljske obitelji >  Prekid izvanbracne zajednice
Pozdrav svima! Trebam savjet, vjerujem da sam na pravom mjestu...
Prekinuli smo izvanbracnu zajednicu koja je trajala ukupno vise od 8 godina, od toga 5 na istoj adresi. Buduci da smo zadnje tri i pol godine zivjeli samostalno u stanu koji je kupljen za nas, ali na ime njegove majke (radi opreza od ovoga, pretpostavljam, jer su situirani sasvim pristojno), zajedno smo ga uredjivali. On je imao dvostruko vecu placu i vise je ulagao u stan, a i njegovi su nam tu i tamo pomogli.
Do prekida je doslo nakon sto je on vise od godinu dana pokusavao sam sa sobom rascistiti odnos prema meni, na kraju me i prevario. 
Ja sam odselila iz stana, vratila se k roditeljima gdje nemam prakticki nista osim krova nad glavom i hrane. 
Uskoro cu otici k njemu po jos nekoliko stvari koje su mi ostale, a koje su i prije pripadale meni, a sad me zanima - na sto jos imam pravo?

On je kupovao racunala, digitalac, svu tehniku u stanu, sebi skupi motocikl, auto (na firmu kojoj je vlasnik) i zapravo sve skupo. Ja sam kupovala sitnice, potrosnu robu, peglu i slicno.

Nakon toliko vremena, na sto imam pravo? Sto mogu traziti od njega? Kako da mu objasnim da mi treba auto jer ne mogu raditi bez njega tu gdje sam sad? Naime, nije mi dozvolio da si kupim auto jer sam mogla koristiti njegov, a sad sam ostala bez posla i ne mogu si ga kupiti.

Uzasno sam tuzna, jer sve sam ulagala u nas i vjerovala da cemo uspjeti i biti sretni. Molim vas, ako itko zna kako se nositi u ovoj situaciji, pomognite. Hvala svima!

----------


## Romy

Jooj, ne mogu ni zamisliti kako ti je. 
Ja sad živim u takvoj zajednici, stan je na njegovog tatu, bogati su, namjeravamo se vjenčati, trudna sam 4,5 mjesca. Zasad je sve ok, ali nikad ne znaš.
Inače studiram pravo, pa ti znam nešto o tome. najpametnije ti je da odeš kod odvjetnika i pitaš za pravni savjet. Izvanbračna zajednica je nakon 5 godina postojanja izjednačena s bračnom zajednicom, tako da imaš velike šanse...Ali ne vjerujem da će ti bivši išta priznati na lijepe oči, eventualno preko suda. Stan sigurno nećeš dobiti, a auto bi mogli "piliti na pola". Jer se smatra da je to stečevina nastala na temelju zajedničkog rada, ulaganja, a ne nasljedstvom, darovnicom ili tako nešto.
Probaj, držim fige!

----------


## Minnie

Izvanbracna zajednica je nakon 3 godine zajednickog zivota izjednacena s bracnom.

Iz Obiteljskog zakona:

http://www.poslovniforum.hr/zakoni/obiteljski_zakon.asp




> Članak 3.
> 
> Odredbe ovoga Zakona o učincima izvanbračne zajednice primjenjuju se na životnu zajednicu neudane žene i neoženjenog muškarca koji ne žive u drugoj izvanbračnoj zajednici, koja traje najmanje tri godine ili kraće ako je u njoj rođeno zajedničko dijete.

----------


## wewa

Khirka, saljem ti ogroman zagrljaj i unaprijed se radujem danu kad cemo se opet sresti na odbrojavanju, bilo na Prije zaceca ili kao trudnice, a ti ces biti sretnija nego ikad. nije to tako daleko, vjeruj! Ljubim te i molim Boga da ti da snage da sto prije prebrodis sve muke.

----------


## Luna Rocco

Ja već 3 godine živim u vanbračnoj zajednici, sad sam trudna, ne mislim se udavati. 
Ono što ja znam s pravne strane jest da se nakon 3 godine vanbračna zajednica izjednačava s bračnom, odnosno da stječeš sva prava kao da si udana - dakle, to si ti stekla tijekom 5 godina. No, MD i ja smo dogovorili da stan glasi na oboje, iako je on digao kredit - no oboje ga otplaćujemo, u stvari, mi sve financije stavljamo na hrpu. 
Nisam sigurna koja ti prava imaš u konkretnom slučaju ako stan glasi na njegovu mamu - bojim se da na stan onda nemaš nikakvih prava.  :Sad:  Ovo ostalo se, mislim, bez obzira na to koliko tko zarađuje, računa kao bračna stečevina i dijeli se po pola, osim ako niste potpisivali nikakav ugovor kojim bi se odredilo drugačije. Dakle, mislim da imaš pravo na polovicu svega, osim stana - ako ti neće ništa dati, neka te isplati. To je najmanje što ti može dati nakon ovog navlačenja za nos zadnjih godinu dana.  :Mad:  

Sretno!!

----------


## JaMajka

Na mamin stan nemaš pravo, ali imaš na polovicu toga što ste stekli u izvanbračnoj zajednici. Ako ti bivši izađe u susret onda super, a ako ne onda ti moraš pred sudom najprije dokazati postojanje izvanbračne zajednice (ne ide to automatizmom kao kod braka), a tek onda tražiti razdiobu imovine. Kad vidim takve slučajeve, uvijek se pitam zašto je tako teško potpisati taj papir. On ti u slučaju nečega 100% olakšava stvar.

----------


## Luna Rocco

Ja kad vidim kakvih makljaža ima kod razvoda, pogotovo ako je brak sklopljen u crkvi, pa ne možeš niti normalno razvesti i ponovo oženiti, pa frke oko ponovnog mijenjanja prezimena i sav pripadajući folkolor, pa kad jedno od supružnika ne pristaje na razvod, pa prisilna mirenja na centru za socijalni rad... se sve više pitam upravo suprotno pitanje - zašto je ljudima toliko bitno potpisati taj papir.

100 ljudi, 100 ćudi, zašto se iščuđavati bilo čijoj odluci.  :Wink:

----------


## JaMajka

> Ja kad vidim kakvih makljaža ima kod razvoda, pogotovo ako je brak sklopljen u crkvi, pa ne možeš niti normalno razvesti i ponovo oženiti, pa frke oko ponovnog mijenjanja prezimena i sav pripadajući folkolor, pa kad jedno od supružnika ne pristaje na razvod, pa prisilna mirenja na centru za socijalni rad... se sve više pitam upravo suprotno pitanje - zašto je ljudima toliko bitno potpisati taj papir.
> 
> 100 ljudi, 100 ćudi, zašto se iščuđavati bilo čijoj odluci.


Zašto brak mora biti sklopljen u crkvi, pogotovo ako imaš negdje u glavi da taj brak neće trajati "dok vas smrt ne rastavi"? Nitko od nas ne zna što nam život nosi, ali stupati brak s mišlju kako ćeš se jednoga dana ponovno oženiti je ... neozbiljno. 
Mijenjanje prezimena? Brak se može sklopiti i postoje nekoliko opcija za određivanje prezimena: svaki supružnik zadržava svoje, uzimaju jedno (muževo ili ženino), muž može dodati sebi ženino, žena muževo. Dakle brak ne prisiljava ni na što. 
O prisilnim mirenjima na Centru imaš krivi dojam odn. informaciju. Ne postoji takvo. Dapače, kod nas nema razlike između sporazumne rastave braka ili one po tužbi jednog bračnog druga. To ljudi olako barataju nekim činjenicama.
Nisam ovime htjela istaknuti važnost braka u smislu da bi se svi trebali vjenčati ili se ne daj Bože iščuđavam nečijoj odluci. Zaboga NE! Ja sam po tom pitanju apsolutno liberalna i mišljenja sam da neka svatko radi kako i što hoće. Samo sam htjela navesti par primjera zašto brak nije bauk. Naime, ja sam poželjnost braka istaknula samo u smislu i kontekstu razvrgavanja izvanbračne zajednice. Pogrešno se misli da je kod iste sve tako jednostavno. Nije. Jer se izjednačava s bračnom, prema djeci se imaju jednaka prava, a dokaza ni otkud.

----------


## Luna Rocco

U crkvi se nikad ne bih udala jer nisam vjernica, za prezime mi je svejedno, a da ne mislim da je ovo što imam zauvijek, ne bih nikad išla na dijete - to mi je ipak "malčice" ozubiljnije od nekog papira. 
Ono što sam napisala su primjeri koje viđam kod drugih ljudi, nisam govorila u svoje ime, poanta je bila da svatko ima svoje razloge za stupiti ili ne stupiti u brak.
Baš zato što sam ja uvjerena da će ovo što imam trajati zauvijek mi taj papir ne znači ništa, niti mi je potvrda ičega. Ne osjećam potrebu da se "osiguram" u slučaju da stvari krenu nizbrdo.

----------


## JaMajka

Ma naravno da ćeš napraviti upravo onako kako tebi i TM paše. Ne govorim ni ja konkretno o tebi ili nekoj drugoj curi sa ovog ili drugog foruma, već generalno o bračnim-izvanbračnim zajednicama. Dvojbeno je jedino to što se u određenom trenutku svi (i oženjeni i neoženjeni) kunemo u svoju ljubav, a kada (ako) stvari krenu nizbrdo skloni smo optuživati svih i sve počevši od socijalnih radnika do pravosuđa za svoju nevolju. A kad smo trebali, sami nismo učinili ništa.

----------


## Luna Rocco

Slažem se s tobom.  :Love:  

A što se tiče Khirke, nadam se da će se ipak uspjeti izboriti za svoj dio. Ipak je provela 8 godina u toj vezi, uložila puno u nju (možda ne materijalno), te na kraju krajeva nije ona "krivac" (glupa riječ) za prekid.

Khirka, držim fige da se uspijete dogovoriti i bez suda.

----------


## Gost 1

Bračna je stečevina novi pojam u našem pravu,suvlasništvo bračnih drugova na jednake dijelove, dok je zajednička imovina bračnih drugova, pojam koji po obiteljskom zakonu više ne postoji, bila zajedničko vlasništvo bračnih drugova. Zajednička imovina bračnih drugova dijelila se prema doprinosu pojedinoga bračnoga druga njezinom stvaranju, a bračna se stečevina dijeli između bračnih drugova na jednake dijelove.
Temelj nastanka bračne stečevine je rad, ali nije značajna vrsta rada
U vlastitu imovinu bračnih drugova ubraja se ono što je stečeno prije braka i nakon prestanka bračne zajednice, kao i za vrijeme trajanja bračne zajednice, ali ne radom.
Izvanbračna se zajednica odnosi na životnu zajednicu neudane žene i neoženjenoga muškarca koja traje najmanje tri godine ili kraće ako je u njoj rođeno zajedničko dijete.
Bez obzira, odlučite li se za život s partnerom u braku ili izvanbračnoj zajednici, potpisivanje ugovor o uređenju imovinskih odnosa izvanbračnih/bračnih  drugova u obliku javnobilježničkog akta nikada nije loša odluka.  Bračni ugovor može poslužiti kao koristan instrument onim bračnim/izvanbračnim  drugovima koji žele izmijeniti zakonski bračno imovinski režim, tj. osigurati pravednu podjelu imovine u skladu s posebnostima slučaja.
Takav ugovor, za slučaj razvoda ili razvrgnuća izvanbračne zajednice uvelike pojednostavljuje postupak svake diobe imovine, olakšava posao sudu i smanjuje moguće troškove dugotrajnog i nepotrebnog parničenja, odnosno sudski postupak postaje suvišan, jer je sve već unaprijed određeno ugovorom koji su partnerui obavezni poštovati.
Bračni ugovor nije ništa loše-čovjek njime jednostavno zaštićuje rezultate svoga rada i to je sve. Jednako kao što npr. plaća policu životnog osiguranja.
Ako sami ne cijenimo svoj rad, nitko ga neće cijeniti.

Iz Obiteljskog zakona:




> 1. Bračna stečevina i vlastita imovina
> 
> Članak 248.
> 
> Bračna stečevina je imovina koju su bračni drugovi stekli radom za vrijeme trajanja bračne zajednice ili potječe iz te imovine.
> 
> Članak 249.
> 
> (1) Bračni drugovi su u jednakim dijelovima suvlasnici u bračnoj stečevini, ako nisu drukčije ugovorili.
> ...

----------


## miha

da ne otvaram novi topic...

je li izvanbračna zajednica i onda kada partneri nisu prijavljeni na istoj adresi, ali žive zajedno (naravno, pravno gledajuć)?

----------


## zutaminuta

Kako raskinuti ovo? Koji su postupci da u pravnom smislu budemo razvedeni. Sinoć mi jedna osoba kaze da ce se njegov dug dijeliti na mene ako smo u pravnom smislu jos uvijek ko u braku. On nije vise prijavljen na istoj adresi. Meni pravnica kod javnog bilježnika kaze da ne moram raskinuti jer to nije nigdje zabilježeno. Da ne moram brinuti za dug, ali evo ja se tresem.

----------


## Mima

Pa onako, sa strane logike, ako je dokaz izvanbračne zajednice život na istoj adresi, onda vi niste u takvoj zajednici.

E sad, rekla bih ti da pitaš pravnika za svaki slučaj, ali već si pitala, pa onda ne znam što još učiniti da se smiriš.

----------


## Vrci

Pa i djeca su isto dokaz izvanbračne čini mi se, među ostalim

----------


## jelena.O

Kaj nije vanbračna življenje na istoj adresi tri godine ili djeca?

----------


## rosa

> Kaj nije vanbračna življenje na istoj adresi tri godine ili djeca?


Znaci imam cimera i nakon tri godine smo vanbracna zajednica jer smo prijavljeni na istoj adresi?

----------


## Argente

Jedna moja frendica je iz istog razloga otišla kod odvjetnika i sastavili su neku izjavu koju su potpisali i ovjerili kod javnog bilježnika. Nikad nije došlo do nekog suda pa ne znam bi li joj bila od neke koristi, ali ona je ima, zlu ne trebalo.

----------


## Argente

BTW, jelena.O ima pravo.

----------


## Tanči

> Kako raskinuti ovo? Koji su postupci da u pravnom smislu budemo razvedeni. Sinoć mi jedna osoba kaze da ce se njegov dug dijeliti na mene ako smo u pravnom smislu jos uvijek ko u braku. On nije vise prijavljen na istoj adresi. Meni pravnica kod javnog bilježnika kaze da ne moram raskinuti jer to nije nigdje zabilježeno. Da ne moram brinuti za dug, ali evo ja se tresem.


ne moraš brinuti i tresti se.

----------


## zutaminuta

Ne sjećam se kad mu je ovrha sjela. Mi smo se na istu adresu prijavili u 6 ili 7 mj 2015 i tad negdje sam ja i shvatila da ima taj dug. Ne znam hoće li mi to pripisati ako je sudsko rješenje za ovrhu došlo tek iza naše zajedničke prijave, odnosno tad kad smo dobili 1.dijete, jer od tad pravno, mi ko da smo u braku.

----------


## Tanči

> Ne sjećam se kad mu je ovrha sjela. Mi smo se na istu adresu prijavili u 6 ili 7 mj 2015 i tad negdje sam ja i shvatila da ima taj dug. Ne znam hoće li mi to pripisati ako je sudsko rješenje za ovrhu došlo tek iza naše zajedničke prijave, odnosno tad kad smo dobili 1.dijete, jer od tad pravno, mi ko da smo u braku.


Tko će ti pripisati i zašto?
Velim ti da ne brineš.
Bili u braku ili ne, njegova ovrha je samo njegova.

----------


## Peterlin

> Ne sjećam se kad mu je ovrha sjela. Mi smo se na istu adresu prijavili u 6 ili 7 mj 2015 i tad negdje sam ja i shvatila da ima taj dug. Ne znam hoće li mi to pripisati ako je sudsko rješenje za ovrhu došlo tek iza naše zajedničke prijave, odnosno tad kad smo dobili 1.dijete, jer od tad pravno, mi ko da smo u braku.


Mislim da ne bi trebalo, jer taj njegov dug je  postojao i prije nego si ušla u igru. To je "stečevina" iz vremena prije nego ste vi osnovali izvanbračnu zajednicu. To se ne bi trebalo dijeliti. Trebalo bi pažljivo pročitati Obiteljski zakon.

----------


## tangerina

Žuta, ako te brine vaš status, možda najbolje da pitaš pravnika u Centru za socijalnu skrb, oni bi o tome trebali najbolje znati, a ionako pretpostavljam da će radi djece oni morati sudjelovati u nekoj proceduri
da pitaš upravo tako kako si i ovdje: je li naša izvanbračna zajednica sada pravno raskinuta?

----------


## Argente

Neće. Može im se obratiti za savjet, ali nažalost ne postoji nikakva obaveza javljanja CZSS-u ni procedura kod razvrgavanja izvanbračnih zajednica. Ako se stvar ne uspije riješiti dogovorom, mora tužiti bivšeg - za alimentaciju, prijavu/odjavu adrese djece, porezne olakšice na plaću, dane viđanja i sva ostala prava/obaveze oko bračne stečevine i djece. Toliko o izjednačenosti braka i IB zajednice.

----------


## zutaminuta

Moći ćemo se dogovoriti. Tako bar izgleda za sada. Brine me samo dug. Ali sutra imam razgovor s pravnicom pa ću vidjeti.

----------


## zutaminuta

Zna li netko koliko dugo vrijedi onaj papir kojim se drugom roditelju daje da odlučuje o upisu u školu i slično, odnosno papir koji zamjenjuje svo potpisivanje na drugim stranama? Ovjeren kod javnog bilježnika. Pravnica u czss je mahala glavom da ne vrijedi za stalno, nego valjda samo šest mjeseci. Pitam se koja je onda svrha papira kad se djeca svake godine ponovno upisuju i opet treba ponovno tražiti potpis.

----------


## Lili75

> Zna li netko koliko dugo vrijedi onaj papir kojim se drugom roditelju daje da odlučuje o upisu u školu i slično, odnosno papir koji zamjenjuje svo potpisivanje na drugim stranama? Ovjeren kod javnog bilježnika. Pravnica u czss je mahala glavom da ne vrijedi za stalno, nego valjda samo šest mjeseci. Pitam se koja je onda svrha papira kad se djeca svake godine ponovno upisuju i opet treba ponovno tražiti potpis.


Onako laički a da stavite na taj papir razdoblje na koje se ta izjava odnosi ili nešto tipa".. za upis djece u osnovnu i srednju školu"

----------


## Lili75

.. za upis djece u osnovnu i srednju školu do završetka školovanja djece.

----------


## Vrijeska

Zašto bi to vrijedilo za cijelo školovanje?
Ja to ne bih dozvolila
Jednom godišnje se roditelji mogu porazgovarati o upisu djeteta u školu i doniejti zajedničku odluku, pa taman to bilo i svaki razred pojedinačno

Imala sam situaciju gdje je dijete i palo razred drugi roditelji (otac) nije bio niti obaviješten od strane djeteta (dijete taji), majka je predstavljala sve kao da je situacija pod kontrolom, a iz škole nikada nisu kontaktirali...

----------


## Mima

Zašto otac nije išao na informacije ?!

----------


## Vrijeska

Možda zato jer je imao povjerenja i ne radi se o malom djetetu (i zato jer živi u inozemstvu)

----------


## Mima

Pa i odraslom djetetu se ide na informacije. Ne znam, mislim da se rastavljeni roditelj koji ne živi s djetetom dapače treba uključiti.

----------


## Vrijeska

Joj Mima ... možemo mi sad dalje raspravljati, ali život nije idealan i često nas iznenadi ...

(Iako nije tema i nećemo dalje o ovome, ali ja sam najstarijem djetetu bila jednom u 3 godine u srednjoj školi i to nadobudno u prvom razredu pa me raska čudno gledala jer je mislila da je neki problem...)

----------


## jelena.O

Ja bi pomislila da je u raski problem da me tak pogledala ko tebe

----------


## Mima

Pa baš, i ja bih to pomislila. 

Inače, reagirala sam jer sam doživjela situaciju da mi se razvedeni otac žalio na sličnu situaciju, dijete je bilo jako loše u školi, a njega nitko nije obavijestio  :Rolling Eyes: 

Kad sam ga pitala zašto ne ide na informacije zinuo je tako da se vidjelo da mu ta nevjerojatna ideja uopće nija pala na pamet.

----------


## zutaminuta

Treba mi na duže vrijeme baš zbog tog što ne znam što otac kani, a ne mislim ga loviti po inozemstvu zbog potpisa za školu, liječnika i što sve ne. Zato me zanima jel ima kaj da skinem to s vrata jednom za sva vremena.

----------


## jelena.O

Planira on van?
Planiraš li možda skoro s njima putovati,ak da možda nije loše napraviti osobne
Računaj da će ti klinci krenuti u školu tek s petoljetnim planom

----------


## Tanči

> Treba mi na duže vrijeme baš zbog tog što ne znam što otac kani, a ne mislim ga loviti po inozemstvu zbog potpisa za školu, liječnika i što sve ne. Zato me zanima jel ima kaj da skinem to s vrata jednom za sva vremena.


Ne znam, ali mislim da morate riješiti pitanje skrbništva.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Peterlin

> Ne znam, ali mislim da morate riješiti pitanje skrbništva.


Ovo je i meni palo na pamet, ali nemam iskustva ni informacija, pa ne mogu ponuditi nikakav pametan savjet.

----------


## zutaminuta

Skrbništvo je zajedničko, bar bi trebalo biti, ako se ovi puževom brzinom ikad domisle pregledati plan i dati mu kvačicu, zato se pita i njega za svaki k, a ja nemam pojma što on kani. Djeca neće nigdje putovati, ne treba im osobna. Ja želim imati taj papir za slučaj da on negdje ode, jer ne znam što mogu očekivati.

----------


## Vrijeska

Ne možeš znati hoće li djeca putovati ili ne. Možda baš poželiš za pola godine otići na izlet s njima u Postojnsku jamu ... ili ne daj Bože neke katastrofe pa moraš pobjeći...

Napravite im osobne iskaznice

----------


## jelena.O

Za osobne je trenutno jako dugo pravilo jedan predaje papire,drugi diže ako vas to ipak zanima,pošto su manji od 12 ne trebaju oni ići,već treba imati samo slike za biometrijsku osobnu

----------


## zutaminuta

Mislila sam na to da nećemo ići iz Hrvatske. A misliš kod promjene prebivališta i kod izleta, tad treba potpis drugog roditelja? To mi je apsurd i prvi put čujem za to. Za koju udaljenost moram tražiti potpis? Treba li i za trgovački centar? Uopće ne shvaćam ovo. U planu skrbi piše kad su sa mnom, kad su s njim, a ne da moramo tražiti potpise za bilo kakve izlete. On ih u načelu može odvesti do Dubrovnika i nazad kad su s njim, i ja također. Kaj ne ide to tako?

----------


## jelena.O

Ali i za du bi trebalo imati osobne ako idete kopnom

----------


## Vrijeska

Do Duborvnika će mu trebati osobne iskaznice

----------


## Lili75

Žuta, pametno razmišljaš pogotovo ako ima planove da bi odselio.

----------


## zutaminuta

Jel to tak i kad starci nisu razvedeni? Traže li osobne za djecu čim prelaze iz jedne županije u drugu? Ne kopčam.

Hvala Lili, ja ne znam što mogu očekivati. On mijenja ploču svakih dva dana.

----------


## jelena.O

U Hrvatskoj moš kak hoćeš ali ako ideš preko Neuma treba osobnu,dok za Krapinu ili Županju ne trebaš ništa ako putuješ jer ne prelaziš državnu granicu,bar ne dok opet ne uvedu ograničeno kretanje ko u proljeće,ali nadamo se da neće

----------


## Jedan-tri

Prema vlastitom iskustvu, nisam trebala nikakve potpise ni za upis u osnovnu ni srednju školu; niti za putovanja unutar HR

----------


## Lili75

Ovo sam pisala prije nego je uletilo nekoliko postova. Obavezno im izvadite osobne.
Žuta, ovo su ti cure pisale za osobne, nek dijete ide na izlet u Du ne može bez osobne. Isto tako zašto ne bi mogla s djecom u toplice jednog dana u Slo.

----------


## Lili75

> Prema vlastitom iskustvu, nisam trebala nikakve potpise ni za upis u osnovnu ni srednju školu; niti za putovanja unutar HR


Ni ne treba u RH ako se ne prelazi granica u Neumu.
Jesu tvoji imlai zajedničko skrbništvo?

----------


## jelena.O

Na Neumu gledaju papire,bar su nama gledali

----------


## Vrijeska

Ako im sad izvadiš osobne dok ste još u toliko koliko normalnoj situaciji, olakšat ćeš si život sljedećih 5 godina. I to nek on ode sad predati dokumente i potpiše,a ti kasnije preuzmi dokumente. Jer ako je obrnuto, za mjesec dana on već može biti nedostupan.

Ako on ode u iznozemstvo, teško će ti ga biti uloviti za potpis za vađenje dokumenata.
Ako dijete sa školom poželi na izlet u inozemstvo, neće moći jer neće imati dokument.

----------


## Lili75

Slažem se s *Vrijeskom*, neka on preda, a ti preuzmi u MUP-u.

----------


## Jedan-tri

> Ni ne treba u RH ako se ne prelazi granica u Neumu.
> Jesu tvoji imlai zajedničko skrbništvo?


Da

----------


## zutaminuta

Ma to je bio banalni primjer. Nemam interesa ići u Dubrovnik (bila dvaput, nije me osobito fascinirao). Nit mislim da ću ić nekam van jer nemam auto nit kanim učit vozit. Osobnoj treba mjesec dana, nije preša. To me doista ne zanima. Zanimaju me ove krucijalne stvari, škola, liječnik, mijenjanje mjesta prebivališta.

----------


## zutaminuta

Teško ću ga dobit da sad ode predat dokumente, ok, to ću ga tražit u 11 mj kad i sebi mora produžiti.

----------


## Beti3

S druge strane, sve dok nemaju osobne, ne može ih ni otac odvesti preko granice, tako da ja ne bih radila osobne, nikad se ne zna.
Treba ti njegov potpis za upis u vrtić, za bilo koju promjenu adrese, za svaku promjenu škole, za izlete, za svei sve treba biti relativno svježe, ne možeš sad dobiti za neku daleku budućnost. Ustvari, pitaj to odvjetnika, imaš pravo na besplatan savjet. 

Što se tiče same vanbračne zajednice, nema nikakvog službenog razvrgavanja, samo se odvojite, bez države skupa, bez države odvojeno. Kao cimeri. 
Druga stvar su imovinski odnosi, ali to se pokreće na sudu ukoliko ima zajedničke imovine i tada se mora na sudu dokazivati vanbračna zajednica.

----------


## jelena.O

Za izlete potpisuje jedan roditelj ,ne oba bar kod nas
Sad ta školu isto čini mi se jedan,napose sad kad se sve manje smije šetati i po školama i po vrtiću

----------


## Lili75

Pa da, nisam nikad čula da za školske izlete moraju potpisat oba roditelja.

----------


## Peterlin

> Pa da, nisam nikad čula da za školske izlete moraju potpisat oba roditelja.


Mislim da smo mi za inozemstvo morali potpisivati oboje. Nisi čula, jer su ti djeca u srednjoj školi, ali brzo to prođe.

----------


## Lili75

> Mislim da smo mi za inozemstvo morali potpisivati oboje. Nisi čula, jer su ti djeca u srednjoj školi, ali brzo to prođe.


A e ja pišem iz svog iskustva za osnovnu školu, al nisam čula ni za srednju školu.  :Smile:

----------


## Tanči

> Mislim da smo mi za inozemstvo morali potpisivati oboje. Nisi čula, jer su ti djeca u srednjoj školi, ali brzo to prođe.


Nikad oboje.
Uvijek je muž potpisivao. Ja nikad.

----------


## jelena.O

Peterlin za koje inozemstvo? I koju dob?
Kaj se tiče škole redovne osnovne samo jedan roditelj potpisuje,ali djeca u osnovnoj ni ne idu van

Dodatna nastava veliki je u osmom išo u Salzburg s njemcima  potpisao je jedan roditelj
Za izlete u srednjoj Italija , Mađarska,Njemačka isto jedan

Srednja dodatna kad je dobio stipendiju trebala u oba potpisa ,ali i oba  kontakta,ali mi to nije bilo u vezi s redovnom školom, dogovaralo se  na sasvim drugi način,i išo je na tri tjedna

A možda i to sve ovisi o školi

----------


## spajalica

moja je u osnovnoj isla u inozemstvo. iskreno nemam pojma sta sam sve potpisala  :Embarassed: 
ali sam samo ja potpisivala. trebali su ici i proslu skolsku godinu al zbog korone nisu.

----------


## zutaminuta

Dobit ću slom živaca. Ovima u czss-u treba tjedan dana samo da proslijede email. Sudu će trebati još tri mjeseca da pošalje rješenje. Ništa i nigdje ne mogu bez tog rješenja, a onda opet sa svakom novom adresom opet ispočetka. Počinjem si misliti da sam radije trebala pustiti debilu da me maltretira nego da se bakčam s ovom birokracijskom trakavicom.

----------


## malena beba

zuta, zasto zajednicko skrbnistvo ako ocekujes da ce otac danas-sutra negdje otici? 
obavezno osobe napravit pa si mirna 5 god kako bude. 

ne traze potpis oba roditelja za skolske izlete, ni srednja ni osnovna. ne znam jedino ako se ide u inozemstvo. 

nisam skuzila koje rjesenje cekas?

----------


## zutaminuta

Prvo, nemam pojma kak ove stvari idu. Došla sam u czss s tim planom skrbi jer to tak valjda treba. Drugo, nema on plan ići dugoročno. Ne znam što ima u planu. Ne želi komunicirati. Treće, puna skrb je puno kompliciranija za izvesti. Koliko sam shvatila treba uz odvjetnika pokretati tužbu, nešto. Četvrto, jednostavno mi se ne da. On tvrdi da mu uzimam djecu, pa bi vjerojatno pukao kao kokica kad bih tražila punu skrb. Zapravo, on ništa od ovog ne želi riješiti. 

Ne čekam trenutno nikakvo rješenje jer ovi iz czss-a nisu u tjedan dana u stanju bili baciti oko na par papira i amenovati da je sve uredno popunjeno.

----------


## Superman

Vidim da se opet provlači pojam skrbništva. Ljudi moji, nismo u Americi. U RH su prilikom razvoda braka u pravilu oba roditelja skrbnici, ali se jednom od njih dijete povjerava "na život". Izuzetak su neki ekstremni slučajevi.

Prilikom izrade putnih isprava za dijete (osobna, putovnica), vrijedi kako je prethodno rečeno: ili oba roditelja dolaze zajedno predati zahtjev, ili jedan roditelj podnosi zahtjev, drugi preuzima izrađen dokument.

Kad dijete dobije putni dokument, dalje putuješ s njim svijetom bez ikakvih daljnjih suglasnosti drugog roditelja.

----------


## Lili75

*Žuta*, ajd udahni-izdahni, tek si na početku, čuvaj živce, trebat će ti još dosta u skoroj budućnosti.  :Smile: 

Mislim da bi ti bilo korisno da dobiješ neku pravnu pomoć, ovako samo nabadaš jer ovi u CZSS nisu se dosad nešto pokazali. Postoji i besplatna pravna pomoć, samo ja nažalost ne znam kamo da te uputim,a izgleda da sve malo otežava i to što ste bili u vanbračnoj zajednici. Voljela bih da mogu više pomoći, al zaista nisam upućena.

*superman* jel možeš pomoći *žutoj* u vezi same procedure i koraka?

----------


## zutaminuta

Ne mogu dobiti besplatnu pravnu pomoć jer se to traži tek kad ti dođe rješenje iz suda s kojim nisi zadovoljan.

Ma ljuta sam jer je sve tako sporo i neučinkovito. Prije mjesec dana su me mogli tražiti email i tamo mi poslati "ispravak" mog plana s primjerima pravilnog ispunjavanja. Puno bi kraće trajalo i već bi bilo gotovo. Ne shvaćam zašto i oni sami sebi kompliciraju živote. Dali su telefonske brojeve koje je nemoguće dobiti jer automat stalno javlja da birani broj nije u upotrebi (ali oni me uredno mogu nazvati s tog broja).

----------


## ninik

upisala sam dijete u školu sama, u glazbenu školu sama, na roditeljski idem sama, dijete vodim kud treba sama.
nigdje mi nije trebao potpis bivšeg muža ili neki drugi dokaz.
nisam krila da smo rastavljeni i imam pravomoćnu presudu, ali mi do sada nije u takvim uobičajenim situacijama trebala.
na izlete isto tako potpisujem sama.
obzirom da imam pravomoćnu presudu u kojoj stoji da smo oboje skrbnici ali da je dijete povjereno meni "na život" i osobnu sam predala i podigla sama uz tu presudu.
i doktora i zubara sam promijenila sama, bez da me itko pitao za suglasnost bivšeg muža ili da pokažem pravomoćunu presudu.

ali žuta, u tvom slučaju, svakako bih ti savjetovala da se pravno savjetuješ i da osiguraš da imaš neki papir koji ti može koristi u zlu netrebalo situaciji.

----------


## Superman

> *superman* jel možeš pomoći *žutoj* u vezi same procedure i koraka?


Vrlo rado, ali nisam pravnik. Najbolje bi bilo konzultirati nekog iz područja obiteljskog prava pa makar i platila za konzultacije.

----------


## Lili75

> Ne mogu dobiti besplatnu pravnu pomoć jer se to traži tek kad ti dođe rješenje iz suda s kojim nisi zadovoljan.


Ma ne sad se trebaš konzultirati s pravnikom oko samih koraka, sigurno postoje načini. Znam da nisi pri novcima,al daj malo prosurfaj i potraži. Možda ima na fejsu i neka grupa podrške samohranim roditeljima, uvjerena sam mora postojati neka besplatna pravna pomoć u ovakvoj situaciji.

Ne očekuj od našeg sustava da bude brz i efikasan, samo napravi sve što je u tvojoj moći da se stvari brže "pokrenu". Nemoj čekati danima da ti CZSS odgovori mailom nego otiđi do njih za par dana, stiskaj ih, budi naporna, pa će poželit riješit te se što prije  :Smile:

----------


## zutaminuta

Ne znam kak bi. Stoji im zaštitar tam i ne pušta bez ozbiljnog razloga, jelte, pandemija i to. Iz centrale mi veli da treba doć u 7:30 h. A i klince trebam nekom ostavit.

----------


## Lili75

ne mislim uopće na pravnu pomoć u CZSS.

----------


## zutaminuta

Budem babe zvala za pravnu pomoć. Ovo sa zaštitarom ide kao odgovor na ovo da im treba sjest za vrat da požure.

----------


## jelena.O

Koliko znam za czzo se moraš najaviti unaprijed za točno određeno vrijeme telefonski
ALI
u većini centara uopće ne dižu slušalice

----------


## malena beba

zuta, po napisanom niste bili na onom obaveznom savjetovanju u czss? jer meni su na savjetovanju rekli sta treba popravit u tom planu i tamo smo odmah ispravili. samo rješenje je doslo jako brzo iako su rekli da po zakonu imaju 60 dana da ga napisu.

----------


## zutaminuta

Ne da ne dižu neg im izlazi automat "Ovaj broj se ne koristi." kad im to kažeš prave se grbavi.

@malena beba, išla sam ja, rekli su mi što treba, on nije došao, što i nije neka šteta s obzirom na to da su dali tek smjernice kak popuniti obrazac (isuse, :lupaglavomodstol: )

Koliko brzo je došlo rješenje?

----------


## Peterlin

> Ne da ne dižu neg im izlazi automat "Ovaj broj se ne koristi." kad im to kažeš prave se grbavi.
> 
> @malena beba, išla sam ja, rekli su mi što treba, on nije došao, što i nije neka šteta s obzirom na to da su dali tek smjernice kak popuniti obrazac (isuse, :lupaglavomodstol: )
> 
> Koliko brzo je došlo rješenje?


Vidi na internetu koje još brojeve imaju - ovisno o tome koji centar konkretno zoveš. Gle, tu ima više brojeve - pa ako se ne jave na jedan, probaj ostale. 
https://www.czss-zagreb.hr/kontakti

Sretno!

----------


## malena beba

zuta, jel morate ponavaljat to savjetovanje onda? 

rjesenje je doslo za 8 dana, tako nesto. pretpostavljam da se u zg ipak duze ceka...

----------


## zutaminuta

Osam dana!? O, pa to je superiška. Oni su mi rekli dva mjeseca.
Morat ćemo ponavljat ako se ovaj ne javi radnici na telefon. Dakle, samo treba kliknut i reć da, suglasan sam. Ali ja ne mogu znati što izvodi. Ne mogu znati sabotira li me namjerno. Napeta sam kao puška i sad sam sjela ovima za vrat, a ljudi imaju posla uvrh glave.

Fala peterlin, tak sam i napravila, prek centrale su mi dali brojeve.

----------


## zutaminuta

Uspjeli su u izvješću iz czss-a napraviti grešku i umjesto 01.05.1983 (primjer samo) napisati *2*3.05.1983 za datum rođenja oca. Prekrižila sam dvojčicu s kemijskom. Imaju još u pet primjeraka točan podatak i OIB. Što mislite hoće li to sud prihvatiti ili će raditi probleme i sve vraćati doma?

Tak sam izmorena sa svime i uvijek netko negdje neš za**re.

----------


## jelena.O

A 1?
Možda da ipak nazoveš taj magični broj i kažeš im i kažeš da ćeš sama doći po rješenje?

----------


## DinoV

Dali nevjencana supruga gdje imamo istu adresu vec godinu i pol dana. Moze bez mene odjaviti s te adrese u policiji. Jer zivjeli smo ko podstanari 3 godine a sad zivimo u toj kuci godinu i pol. To je ipak zajednicka stecevina. Bez obzira sto je ona vlasnik samo na papiru. A kuca je pod hipotekom. Ona je vlasnik na papiru a zapravo pravi je vlasnik banka. Dal ona mene moze odjavit s te adrese. Bez mene

----------


## Lili75

Ne bih se čudila i da može ako se tebe ne računa kao nevjenčanog partnera nego osobu koju je prijavila na svoju nekretninu. 
Za prijavu provjereno znam da treba oboje doći u MUP, vlasnik nekretnine i osoba koju se prijavljuje. 

Ne razumijem kad ste već nevjenčani zašto niste pojednostavili i oboje se upisali kao vlasnici te zajedničke stečevine.

Najbolje zovni MUP, pa provjeri.

----------


## zutaminuta

Ako je ona vlasnik na papiru onda te može odjaviti, a ti ako misliš da je zajednička stečevina morao bi unajmit odvjetnika i maltretirat se po sudovima da dokažeš da je tvoj dio i da iz izvanbračne zajadnice izađeš s nekom naknadom/udjelom, nečim. Vlasnik stana samo treba napisat zahtjev da želi odjavit tog i tog i poslat pismeno policiji. Znam jer sam se raspitala kod njih prije četiri mjeseca.

----------

